# Advice Requested - Best Buddy Moving



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi everyone, I have a question that's a bit out of the normal realm for this site, but related nonetheless.

I've learned the hard way that having close guy friends are crucial to having a good marriage. I have many guys that I know and hang out with at times, but I have one best friend that I'm closest to. We've been close for 20+ years, wives are close friends, and our kids have known each other since the day they were born. Camping in the summer, dinners and weekends away in the winter. 

Here's my problem -- he's being given a great offer for his job, one that he can't pass up. But it's on the other side of the country. 

I'm pretty bummed that our kids aren't going to grow up knowing each other, and totally bummed that the guy that's been my confidante for everything is going to not be part of my daily life.

If any of you guys out there have been through something similar and have a word of advice I'm all ears.


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

I have a friend that I have known since I was 3. Best of friends but we live in different states now. We talk at least one a mo and try to get together once a yr.


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

I have moved around a lot in my life, so have my freinds.

Planes fly there.
Cars drive there.
Guys weekends at the halfway point.
Phone calls.

I love having someone to visit and someplace to stay when I am 2000 miles from home on a motorcycle trip.

The world isn't that big anymore.


----------

